# Service Airbag light on



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Today while driving into work my service airbag light came on and gave me a message also in the DIC. Isn't that just my luck! Once when the car was new this issue was addressed while it was still under factory warranty. It is 3 years down the road now, this winter will be 4, and a 113,500 miles on the clock. My extended warranty expired at 107,000 miles. I am bringing the car into the dealership for its next oil change on Tuesday. At that time they're going to diagnose the airbag issue. They charge $109.00 for the diagnostic but that gets wiped out if you get the service issue repaired there. I can hardly wait to see what this is going to cost me.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

OK just got the update from the dealership. It's the knee bolster airbag that has gone bad. I can't understand how a 3yr old car can have an airbag go bad? The repair bill on this is going to be $989.00 just for the airbag!


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

OUCH! Makes that $1,000 extended warranty I purchased sound like a good deal now.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

How many hours does the dealer estimate to replace the airbag ? 
Have you accomplished any automechanical projects lately ?


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Brian the new airbag is $989.00 for the part itself plus 1hr labor. Anyway I just got an update from the dealer. Turns out it was the electrical connector at the air bag that was bad. Not the airbag itself. When he hooked up a set of jumper wires the airbag and all the codes went back to normal. They had to fix the wiring harness. My bill is going to be around $300 with the oil change instead of $1,000 without the oil change.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

That's Nice to read that a Tech was able to detect a wiring fault and not an airbag failt ..


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Another example of how going to the dealer saves money.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Tomko said:


> Another example of how going to the dealer saves money.


As we all know not really Tomko. I knew you were being sarcastic and funny. Something like this though I didn't want to take it to my local mechanic. Turns out also that the OBDII port was also dead and they were getting no results when they plugged into it. Also the dealership repairs are warranteed for 1yr/12000 miles.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

To be honest with you I wasn't being sarcastic. 

I have seen people take their car to Joe's garage or wherever to have it hacked at by someone unskilled at its repair, racking up costs and throwing parts at it in a vain effort to repair it. 

Then when it's still not repaired they're sent to the dealer. Who identifies a TSB and repairs the root cause for $100 or so. 

I always go to the dealer. With the exception of things like tires and alignment.

In your case a Joe's garage may have replaced the air bag but not identified the root cause of the connector. You would have paid but still not had a repair. 

There are great independents out there. But in my community of over one million I only know of two that I would refer people to.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Tomko said:


> To be honest with you I wasn't being sarcastic.
> 
> I have seen people take their car to Joe's garage or wherever to have it hacked at by someone unskilled at its repair, racking up costs and throwing parts at it in a vain effort to repair it.
> 
> ...


Been there done this. When I met my wife she had a Pontiac Sunbird (mid 1980s version) that had a recurring head gasket warping problem. It had only been going to a shade tree mechanic for repair and it was on it's third head gasket. One trip to a good Pontiac dealer and they figured out the water pump was bad, replaced that, and wola, no more warped head gaskets.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Tomko said:


> To be honest with you I wasn't being sarcastic.


My apologies Tomko. I truly thought you were being sarcastic and funny. I stand corrected. A lot of us including me have an aversion about going to the dealership for obvious reasons.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

NYCruze2012 said:


> My apologies Tomko. I truly thought you were being sarcastic and funny. I stand corrected. A lot of us including me have an aversion about going to the dealership for obvious reasons.


This is why finding and getting to know a good service department is critical.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

NYCruze2012 said:


> Also the dealership repairs are warranteed for 1yr/12000 miles.


I'm not sure they are unless it is a New York law? While certain or "many" GM PAID repairs which use GM parts are warranted for a lifetime starting after 1/1/13, www.Chevrolet.com/certified-service/auto-parts-repair-services/warranty.html, Labor is not included. All repairs (parts & accessories along with labor) provided by my Arizona GM Dealers and I looked up California law as well are provided AS-IS, which is news to me at least for California. I'd scan it in but this is verbatim from my R.O. I'm looking at?


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Eddy Cruze said:


> I'm not sure they are unless it is a New York law? While certain or "many" GM PAID repairs which use GM parts are warranted for a lifetime starting after 1/1/13, www.Chevrolet.com/certified-service/auto-parts-repair-services/warranty.html, Labor is not included. All repairs (parts & accessories along with labor) provided by my Arizona GM Dealers and I looked up California law as well are provided AS-IS, which is news to me at least for California. I'd scan it in but this is verbatim from my R.O. I'm looking at?


Eddy this is dealership specific. If you buy a car from their GM dealerships.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

I first found out about this at an Oil Change place, then I started seeing it on Dealer Repair orders. I then looked up the law. Its not Dealer specific or Dealer choice. Even the fine print in the Lifetime G.M. parts page makes you scratch your head? Everybody, post the bottom of a Dealer R.O. As I mentioned this could be different for your State .


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Here's the bottom of my invoice.


----------



## Zenturi (Jan 25, 2014)

I've also come around to Tomko's line of thinking. Just do business with the devil and find the best GM shop in your area. I've tried GoodYear and AC Delco shops before, and they can't do the depth of diagnositics needed. Wheel bearings, replace a window regulator - OK I may use the outside garages... but anything involving the engine/emissions/electronic/HVAC it goes to the dealer.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Zenturi said:


> I've also come around to Tomko's line of thinking. Just do business with the devil and find the best GM shop in your area. I've tried GoodYear and AC Delco shops before, and they can't do the depth of diagnositics needed. Wheel bearings, replace a window regulator - OK I may use the outside garages... but anything involving the engine/emissions/electronic/HVAC it goes to the dealer.


Zenturi when it comes to major repairs requiring in-depth diagnosis I definitely go to the dealer. Oil changes, brakes, tires and such go to my local mechanic.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

NYCruze2012 said:


> Zenturi when it comes to major repairs requiring in-depth diagnosis I definitely go to the dealer. Oil changes, brakes, tires and such go to my local mechanic.


I go to the dealer for oil changes and brakes. Tires I do at Discount Tire. The reason I take my car to the dealership for the simple stuff is I get a chance to talk to the service advisers and some of the techs so when I do need something more complex fixed there is a person to go with the car. Relationship building creates better service as a general rule. Also, I've had too many problems at non-dealership places for items such as brakes. Oil changes are pretty simple but my dealership is cost competitive with everyone else.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

obermd said:


> I go to the dealer for oil changes and brakes. Tires I do at Discount Tire. The reason I take my car to the dealership for the simple stuff is I get a chance to talk to the service advisers and some of the techs so when I do need something more complex fixed there is a person to go with the car. Relationship building creates better service as a general rule. Also, I've had too many problems at non-dealership places for items such as brakes. Oil changes are pretty simple but my dealership is cost competitive with everyone else.


I like the idea, but I'd rather run a better oil than dealer oil in my car.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I don't push the oil life. It gets changed every 5,000 miles (basically every 3 and a half months).


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

My dealership is also very competitive with oil change prices and carries Mobil 1. I always go for the full synthetic and go no more than 20% on the DIC which is 8000 miles. 90% of my commute is highway in 6th gear at 70mph at 2100rpms.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

That's Nice to know that we get the ability to choose when we would like to change the earl in our vehichles when we think that ITshould be exchanged for a chance to be doing something with our rudamentory lives .

Added babble just because I can .

I do like that thread X ...Andrei ...Posted about adding an additional oil filter that runs off of the oil pressure Sensor or thereabouts ..

Have you guys ever looked into Redline products ?


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

I have Redline in my Suzuki Marauder 1600. I am Not sure if there are any advantages to using that oil vs. anything else.


----------



## cruzetalkdummy (Dec 31, 2015)

A newbie to the forum, so bear with me. Have a 2012 Cruze with 39,000 miles. Service Airbag light came on today, but didn't stay on. Coincidentally, was taking the car to the service dept for another reason so they ran diagnostics for the airbag light, too. They didn't tell me what the exact codes were or even if the problem was with the airbag or harness; however, but they were happy to tell me a new airbag would be $400 plus labor. A very vague explanation, imo. Told them I was gonna need a little more info than that before I agreed to the repairs! So my question is, shouldn't the dealer be able to tell me exactly what/where the problem is after running the diagnostics? Couldn't it be something as simple as a bad sensor? They said they would have to pull the cover off the driver seat (which is leather) to get a better idea of just what the problem is. Little nervous about that too. Any suggestions on the questions I should be asking the service department? Thanks!


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

I would have them explore a little farther before they sell you an air bag. Ask them to specifically check the harness connections before they just assume then it would be the airbag that is bad. Very seldom do you ever hear of airbags going bad on a four year old car. I have a 2002 Suburban that is now 14 years old and there are no problems with any air bags or airbag lights.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

> Have you guys ever looked into Redline products ?


I used redline in my supra diff and manual 6. it really helped and smoothed out the lsd grab. i love there shockproof gear oil


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

cruzetalkdummy said:


> A newbie to the forum, so bear with me. Have a 2012 Cruze with 39,000 miles. Service Airbag light came on today, but didn't stay on. Coincidentally, was taking the car to the service dept for another reason so they ran diagnostics for the airbag light, too. They didn't tell me what the exact codes were or even if the problem was with the airbag or harness; however, but they were happy to tell me a new airbag would be $400 plus labor. A very vague explanation, imo. Told them I was gonna need a little more info than that before I agreed to the repairs! So my question is, shouldn't the dealer be able to tell me exactly what/where the problem is after running the diagnostics? Couldn't it be something as simple as a bad sensor? They said they would have to pull the cover off the driver seat (which is leather) to get a better idea of just what the problem is. Little nervous about that too. Any suggestions on the questions I should be asking the service department? Thanks!


There are many sensors that can trigger the light......some outside the car, one under each seat, one in each seat belt latch......anyways, the bag itself is the least likely failure.
The airbag system has no memory so it cannot be diagnosed unless the lamp is on.......in your case, the system saw something that was out of range and later, the system was satisfied all is well and the warning was cancelled.

If it illuminates again and stays on with every restart (system performs a self test with each restart) then the dealer can accurately diagnose the failed component.

Rob


----------



## cruzetalkdummy (Dec 31, 2015)

Thanks Rob, I appreciate your help.
One other thing, if the light does remain on does that mean the bag won't deploy if in a collision?


----------



## cruzetalkdummy (Dec 31, 2015)

Thanks for the advice. I have a hard time believing the air bag itself is actually bad too. Do you know if the airbag will deploy if the service light remains on? Wondering if it's safe to drive before repairs are done (if needed).


----------



## cruzetalkdummy (Dec 31, 2015)

Thanks for the advice. I have a hard time believing the air bag itself is actually bad too. Do you know if the airbag will deploy if the service light remains on? Wondering if it's safe to drive before repairs are done (if needed).


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

cruzetalkdummy said:


> Thanks for the advice. I have a hard time believing the air bag itself is actually bad too. Do you know if the airbag will deploy if the service light remains on? Wondering if it's safe to drive before repairs are done (if needed).


The airbags are disabled any time the lamp is on.......it is telling you they are disabled.

Tongue in cheek response....but I gotta say it: It is safe to drive with the light on.......I would avoid crashing though.....but I never have considered it safe to crash.

Sorry.....had to throw a bit of levity into the post,

Rob


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

cruzetalkdummy said:


> Wondering if it's safe to drive before repairs are done (if needed).


No worse than a older car that doesn't have airbags.

As for what happens in a accident, I'd expect the system to do the best it can, even if the light is lit. If the problem is a sensor, then it's possible that none would deploy. If the problem is a particular airbag, then I'd expect the rest to continue to function. But I'm not sure how it's programmed.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

Mine is now having the airbag light and service airbag DIC message. It only came on once a few days ago but I'm worried about it. Has there been a lot of these go bad on the Cruze?


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

I checked the seat connectors and the connector under the passenger airbag sill plate and they are completely fastened correctly. I don't know what else to do. The light randomly comes on when I start the car and then goes out as I'm driving.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

I went out and bought the $50 WalMart Bluetooth scanner. Code shows as "Driver seat side air bag deployment loop - High resistance B0014-0D" - Has anyone seen that? I'm reading it's the connector?


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

Traced it down now to show loop 9 resistance at 3.4 Ohms. I bet it hits 3.5 occasionally which is setting off the light. Its description is Drivers Side Airbag. It's not the steering wheel.Not sure which airbag it is though, but I suspect the one in the seat.


----------



## ezap28ltz (Mar 31, 2013)

BDCCruze said:


> Traced it down now to show loop 9 resistance at 3.4 Ohms. I bet it hits 3.5 occasionally which is setting off the light. Its description is Drivers Side Airbag. It's not the steering wheel.Not sure which airbag it is though, but I suspect the one in the seat.


Did you check the Drivers seat airbag connector for corrosion or the wiring.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

ezap28ltz said:


> Did you check the Drivers seat airbag connector for corrosion or the wiring.


I did pull it apart today and looked at it and did not see anything out of the ordinary.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

Another quick update. Took it to a local shop that charged me $100 diagnostic fee to tell me nothing is wrong after telling me over the phone they were capable of diagnosing this stuff. They said the under seat connector is fine but they did put some dialectic grease on it. However, I did check the resistance again and it has returned to normal at around 2.2 Ohms. It was fluctuating between 2.9-3.4 Ohms when I looked at it before. Maybe their poking and prodding at it pushed pins back in line that were not making good contact before (I tried that and it didn't help).

I guess I feel ripped off but the fact that the resistance is back to normal makes me feel a little better. I suppose if it doesn't come back on then it's technically fixed. Maybe the techs did something that the person running the counter didn't tell me about. Only time will tell, it's been coming on enough that within a few weeks I should know if it's actually fixed or not.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

Another update. Light came back on. When it came on I immediately hooked up my scan tool and was watching the resistance. While driving down the road it would raise steadily from around 2.6 Ohms up to 4.5, then drop right back off. Then it did it again. Then stopped and stayed around 2.8. Nothing was changing, just driving down the road with cruise on.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

I haven't seen the light on since winter so I'm pretty convinced the issue is somehow related to heated seats, but not sure how.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

Airbag light came on today. Been using heated seats for the past couple weeks. Figures.

I figure it has something to do with a wiring harness under the seat that may have wires for the airbag and seats right next to each other.


----------

